# Spa Feeders



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MY opinion is that NM cable is suitable since the egc is enclosed. The code states enclosed or insulated, as long as it is in the interior of a dwelling.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

The other question was if SE can be used as a feeder to an exterior sub panel with a GFi breaker for the tub. I say yes. 338.10(B)(4)(b). Then, from that sub panel to the spa panel, an insulated groundING conductor must be used.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> The other question was if SE can be used as a feeder to an exterior sub panel with a GFi breaker for the tub. I say yes. 338.10(B)(4)(b). Then, from that sub panel to the spa panel, an insulated groundING conductor must be used.


Where is the se cable run? If on the exterior then NO-- Part II applies.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Where is the se cable run? If on the exterior then NO-- Part II applies.


Part II of what?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> Part II of what?


Part II of 680 Read 680.42


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Glasses*



B W E said:


> The other question was if SE can be used as a feeder to an exterior sub panel with a GFi breaker for the tub. I say yes. 338.10(B)(4)(b). Then, from that sub panel to the spa panel, an insulated groundING conductor must be used.


It is 4 wire SEU therefore, the grounding conductor WAS insulated. It was the EGC that was not


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ooops*

Meant SER


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the wording of 680.42(C):

_*(C) Interior Wiring to Outdoor Installations.* In the interior
of a one-family dwelling or in the interior of another
building or structure associated with a one-family dwelling,
any of the wiring methods recognized in Chapter 3 of this
Code that contain a copper equipment grounding conductor
that is insulated or enclosed within the outer sheath of the
wiring method and not smaller than 12 AWG shall be permitted
to be used for the connection to motor, heating, and control
loads that are part of a self-contained spa or hot tub or a
packaged spa or hot tub equipment assembly._


Clearly, the SE cable was not in the interior of a dwelling, nor was it copper. It can be bare if it is in a sheath (such as NM).


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis the grounding conductor is the EGC. The grounded conductor is the neutral.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B W E said:


> The other question was if SE can be used as a feeder to an exterior sub panel with a GFi breaker for the tub. I say yes. 338.10(B)(4)(b). Then, from that sub panel to the spa panel, an insulated groundING conductor must be used.


That would be fine if 680 did not also apply.



> *680.42 Outdoor Installations.* A spa or hot tub installed
> outdoors shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II
> of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B),
> that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.





> *680.25 Feeders.* These provisions shall apply to any feeder
> on the supply side of panelboards supplying branch circuits
> for pool equipment covered in Part II of this article and on
> the load side of the service equipment or the source of a
> ...



I don't see a 'covered' option here.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That would be fine if 680 did not also apply.
> 
> I don't see a 'covered' option here.


Exactly..........


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Ok, I see where I was wrong, thanks for clearing that up guys.

(for the record, I have never even SEEN SE cable, let alone used it.)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Thanks*



Dennis Alwon said:


> Cletis the grounding conductor is the EGC. The grounded conductor is the neutral.



Word. I screw the term up all the time. I was thinking grounded conductor but meant grounding conductor. I think you know what I meant though...

Not sure if this complicates things but this was fed from an outside meterbase off a 50 amp 2 pole main. So the whole lenght of SER was along brick outside.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Here's the wording of 680.42(C):


I am using 2008 NEC but I don't think 680.42(C) applies here.



> 680.42 Outdoor Installations. A spa or hot tub installed
> outdoors shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II
> of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B),
> that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.


No mention of 'C' for outdoor installations which is odd considering that C is called Interior Wiring to Outdoor Installations.:blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Word. I screw the term up all the time. I was thinking grounded conductor but meant grounding conductor. I think you know what I meant though...
> 
> Not sure if this complicates things but this was fed from an outside meterbase off a 50 amp 2 pole main. So the whole lenght of SER was along brick outside.


 You need to use conduit. PVC, emt,etc 

Edit-- actually mc rated for wet location can be used.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I am using 2008 NEC but I don't think 680.42(C) applies here.
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of 'C' for outdoor installations which is odd considering that C is called Interior Wiring to Outdoor Installations.:blink:


Now I disagree, I think--- 680.42 states outdoor installation. So 680.42(c) does apply for indoor wiring to the tub.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it a feeder, or a branch circuit?

*Branch Circuit*. The circuit conductors between the final
overcurrent device protecting the circuit and the outlet(s).

*Feeder.* All circuit conductors between the service equipment,
the source of a separately derived system, or other
power supply source and the final branch-circuit overcurrent
device.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So 680.42(c) does apply for indoor wiring to the tub.


How can it apply to an outdoor tub,(as the OP has) the first section of 680.42 tells us it does not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is it a feeder, or a branch circuit?


I think that is up in the air as far as Cletus, but BWE said most of his tubs have a breaker.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Complex*

I don't want to complicate matters too much, but, right after that photo. I ripped all that right out. We were just checking it out and it did NOT work. Bad Contactor. We replaced it with a 3R Sub-Panel 8 space and put in a 2 pole 50 amp GFCI. 

Sorry


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think that is up in the air as far as Cletus, but BWE said most of his tubs have a breaker.


Yep, every time I do a hot tub I feed it from the main panel with a 2 pole 50 (through EMT or PVC) to a spa disconnect, which is always just a little 3r 2 space sub panel with a GFI 2/50


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> How can it apply to an outdoor tub,(as the OP has) the first section of 680.42 tells us it does not.


 Okay, that is why I said "I think". I thought you were saying something different.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



BBQ said:


> I think that is up in the air as far as Cletus, but BWE said most of his tubs have a breaker.


If you came off a ocpd in main panel and went to spa box (1 - 2pole breaker in/out) v.s. sub-panel (multiple breakers) would that make the classification different when it came to Branch v.s. Feeder ??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One breaker at the tub would still make it a feeder. A disco only would make it a branch.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Disco*

I thought a Spa Box was basically a Disco? Like an A/C disconnect. One way in / out ? If not, explain difference between Disco and Spa Box.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Definition*

I guess what I am asking is if you change the box near hot tub from a Spa Box to 50amp A/C disconnect to 8 space sub-panel to fused disconnect (which all would work for spa. Maybe have to put the 50 amp gfci back at main) then the SER would change from Feeder to Branch to Feeder to Branch ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Breakers can act as a disconnnect. If there's a breaker(s) by the spa, then between it and the panel is a feeder. If there's just a disconnect (no OCD), then it's a branch circuit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I thought a Spa Box was basically a Disco? Like an A/C disconnect. One way in / out ? If not, explain difference between Disco and Spa Box.


This is another dumb rule in the nec that I actually wrote a proposal for. The wire from the panel to the disconnect is a feeder if there is overcurrent protection in the disco other wise it is a branch circuit. Same wire but called two different things based on the definitions in the NEC.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I thought a Spa Box was basically a Disco? Like an A/C disconnect. One way in / out ? If not, explain difference between Disco and Spa Box.


The last "spa box" I used was sold as a "spa disconnect" which came with a 50 amp 2 pole GFI breaker, and had two additional spots, as well as lugs. I ran 6's to the lugs, then the gfi breaker fed the tub and another single pole 15 amp fed a gfi receptacle next to the "spa box.". Would you consider that "spa box" a disconnect or a sub panel, and why?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Sub*

Intuitively, it would seem a sub-panel. Not 100% sure what NEC would say though


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Intuitively, it would seem a sub-panel. Not 100% sure what NEC would say though


The NEC does not define sub panel. The question should be is the wire a feeder or a branch circuit that comes from the main panel to this spa panel?


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

So in the photo, does the blank gfi control the contactor? If so what's the price difference between it and one with a gfi breaker?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A GFCI receptacle is not an over-current device. A GFCI breaker is.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

johnnyontheside said:


> So in the photo, does the blank gfi control the contactor? If so what's the price difference between it and one with a gfi breaker?


The sub panel I talked about before, 4 slot, with 2 pole 50 amp GFI is $49.97 at home depot. The same GFI breaker, at the same home depot, is $90


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yep*



johnnyontheside said:


> So in the photo, does the blank gfi control the contactor? If so what's the price difference between it and one with a gfi breaker?


Yes. Alot, since that piece of crap one the owner supplies was free and didn't work anyhow.



B W E said:


> The sub panel I talked about before, 4 slot, with 2 pole 50 amp GFI is $49.97 at home depot. The same GFI breaker, at the same home depot, is $90


I just buy spa box's and take the gfci ocpd out and throw away enclosures. Then I put 8/16 spaces 3r panels up most of time. It's cheaper that way usually...weird how spa box with gfci is cheaper than gfci breaker by itself. supply demand I guess


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Final Vote*

Ok. Final vote. 

SER to Fused Disconnect to Spa. Can EGC in SER be bare or not ?

SER to Spa Box EGC in SER Bare or Not ?

SER to 3R Sub-Panel EGC in SER Bare or Not ?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> How can it apply to an outdoor tub,(as the OP has) the first section of 680.42 tells us it does not.





Dennis Alwon said:


> Now I disagree, I think--- 680.42 states outdoor installation. So 680.42(c) does apply for indoor wiring to the tub.





Dennis Alwon said:


> Okay, that is why I said "I think". I thought you were saying something different.


The entire section 680.42 is titled "Outdoor Installations" How can it not apply to an outdoor tub? What I think 680.42(C) is saying is the tub is sitting just outside the dwelling/building, and you wire straight to the tub from the inside without going to a sub panel. It also says self contained or packaged spa.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re-Read*

Hummm

680 Scope

excerpt 

provisions *apply* to the construction and installation of *electrical wiring* for, and *equiptment* in or *adjacent* to, all hot tubs whether permantly installed or not

"Adjacent to" hummm?

Is the SER adjacent to? That is the question


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more*

While both bare and insulated aluminum or copper-clad
aluminum EGCs are permitted, Section 250.120(B), requires
that bare conductors not come into direct contact with
masonry, earth or any region where they may be subjected
to corrosive conditions. Further, aluminum or copper-clad
aluminum should not be terminated within 18 inches of the
earth’s surface – the intention of this restriction is to avoid
corrosion of the aluminum by contact with certain types of soil
(for example, soils that contain certain salts and/or alkaline pH
levels).
Alcan


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> The entire section 680.42 is titled "Outdoor Installations" How can it not apply to an outdoor tub?





> 680.42 Outdoor Installations. A spa or hot tub installed
> outdoors *shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II
> of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B)*,
> that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.


It tells us to comply with Parts I and II except as modified by A&B, it does not include C and it appears parts I & II require more than C.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I guess I am still confused by what BBQ is saying. A&B modifies Parts I & II but C is a modification of the indoor part of an outdoor tub. NM is allowed in the interior to the exterior disconnect but then you must use Part II of 680 from the disco out.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yep*

I think that's the ticket. 

680 only from equipt to device (spa, motor, whatever)

250.120(B) for the bare EGC


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I guess I am still confused by what BBQ is saying. A&B modifies Parts I & II but C is a modification of the indoor part of an outdoor tub. NM is allowed in the interior to the exterior disconnect but then you must use Part II of 680 from the disco out.


What I am saying is the first part of 680.42 tells us to comply with parts I and II of 680 except as changed by 680.42 A&B.

C is not a factor because the first part of 680.42 tells us so.

Perhaps it is a mistake, I don't know but to me the first section of 680.42 is pretty specific.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It tells us to comply with Parts I and II except as modified by A&B, it does not include C and it appears parts I & II require more than C.


Why do you have to be such a "code head"?:laughing::jester:

Also, i before e except after c!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Why do you have to be such a "code head"?:laughing::jester:


Because I don't have a clue how to follow sports. :jester:




> Also, i before e except after c!



:thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Agreement*

Well, is it agreed that my wet rated SER to 3r Sub-Panel with uninsulated EGC is code compliant then along with my 4-#8 Cu conductors to Spa ??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Well, is it agreed that my wet rated SER to 3r Sub-Panel with uninsulated EGC is code compliant .,.....



I think 680.42(C) says it needs to be copper, as well as be on the interior of the house.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*analyze*

analyze post 39. I will re-read as well. 

It seems to me that the whole 680 only applies to equipt at or near the outdoor equiptment, therefore the SER is exempt from 680 ?? Thoughts ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's that got to do with wiring on the interior of a home? Are you saying 'adjacent to' is considered 'interior'?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mess*

I saw the interior wiring thing. Here is what really messes it up. I fed the SER straight from a meter with 4 OCPD spaces all outdoor on a 2 pole 50 ??

Therefore, SER never indoors ??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Well, is it agreed that my wet rated SER to 3r Sub-Panel with uninsulated EGC is code compliant then along with my 4-#8 Cu conductors to Spa ??


JJjjjjjjjjjd odddddddddd ooooooooooo iie llllllllllls keijej llllllllllll llsao


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Well, is it agreed that my wet rated SER to 3r Sub-Panel with uninsulated EGC is code compliant then along with my 4-#8 Cu conductors to Spa ??


 








It's obvious he's not listening, and not gonna stop:

:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Then 680.25(A) nails you.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Well, is it agreed that my wet rated SER to 3r Sub-Panel with uninsulated EGC is code compliant then along with my 4-#8 Cu conductors to Spa ??


No, spas almost ALWAYS require #6, and you have to use a green and a white, cannot tape 8s. Also, I doubt the sealtight is code compliant, because it is probably susceptible to damage, as strapping it (assuming it is over 6' long) means it's going from the wall the disconnect is mounted to, to the floor or deck, then into the enclosure. And considering the crap job you (or whoever) did installing the disco, I doubt the sealtight is protected.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*existing*



480sparky said:


> Then 680.25(A) nails you.


What if the SER was existing ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> What if the SER was existing ?



You used it for this purpose, therefor you must comply with the NEC.


Oh, wait, you're not getting paid for the job, so this entire thread is a moot point.:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*680.25(a)*

680.25(A)

Hummm? I'm really confused now because 680.25(A) applies to feeders for part 2 of this article,but, I thought spa hot tub was part 1?

Now, I'm really confused??:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I think 680.42(C) says it needs to be* copper*, as well as be on the interior of the house.


Now if aluminum is just as good as copper.. as some of you have told me.. that statement would not be necessary.. :whistling2::laughing:

I just wanted to point that out..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis;5456
Now said:


> Yes, we know. Between this thread and the other thread there are 170 post telling you how wrong you are. If your brain was any slower it would forget to tell your heart to beat.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*humm*

Didn't you say somewhere you can't run a non-insulated EGC ?? Was that you or someone else?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Didn't you say somewhere you can't run a non-insulated EGC ?? Was that you or someone else?


Cletis you need to stop posting and go back and read and try to absorb what was said. You are either deliberately being stubborn or you are not reading the posts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Now if aluminum is just as good as copper.. as some of you have told me.. that statement would not be necessary.. :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> I just wanted to point that out..


AL has a tendency to oxidize heavily in the presence of chlorine.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Seriously, I just re-read 680.25 again and again. It says it shall apply to any feeder for pool equiptment covered in part 2. Aren't Spa's part 1 and 4 ??? If so, 680.25 does not apply. Seriously, re-read 680.25


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Seriously, I just re-read 680.25 again and again. It says it shall apply to any feeder for pool equiptment covered in part 2. Aren't Spa's part 1 and 4 ??? If so, 680.25 does not apply. Seriously, re-read 680.25


Now for the last time go back and read 680.42 - the first paragraph-- it says wiring methods of part II which is pools.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Seriously, I just re-read 680.25 again and again. It says it shall apply to any feeder for pool equiptment covered in part 2. Aren't Spa's part 1 and 4 ??? If so, 680.25 does not apply. Seriously, re-read 680.25


Spas have to comply with parts 1 and 2. But, you already knew that........ Why do you get so much enjoyment out of being annoying?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> Spas have to comply with parts 1 and 2. But, you already knew that........ Why do you get so much enjoyment out of being annoying?


Yeah but instead of getting annoyed you can just not respond. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Not*

I am not trying. Just trying to get to the answer. It looks to me like hot tubs are part 1 and 4. 2 seems to be pool equiptment???? If so, 680.25 for feeders seems to apply to only part 2 which is pools?? Double check me. If I am wrong I'll admit it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> If I am wrong I'll admit it.


How about you just admit this is all a big game to you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

> *680.42 Outdoor Installations.* A spa or hot tub installed outdoors shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II of this article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B), that would otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.


.............


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> .............


Very good. My money was on Dennis, you, then BBQ in that order. My goal has been achieved and I'm now done with this thread.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Very good. My money was on Dennis, you, then BBQ in that order. My goal has been achieved and I'm now done with this thread.



So you admit it was just a game. Shocking. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So the debate is an_ insulated_ EGC

and it'll end up in some termination along with all the bonding required, none of which is insulated at all.....

so what's the theory behind this? without acess to all those old rop's i guess we'll never know....

i would venture all the bonding isn't worth much without that ECG intact

and/or, it may also be transients are excluded from an insulated ecg, run, say, 100 feet, i'm thinking lightning, or other systems


that said, one could have the _insulated_ EGC run within the same 100' ditch also incorporating a _bare_ #8 bond back to the pool motor

the insulated/isolated conundrum continues ........

of further note, a similar scenario may exist on farms, art547, and equpotential planes served by insulated EGC's

~CS~


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Exciting New Developments*

I really just counldn't sleep. So, I kept digging. Just called head of our area to ask him about this dilemma to be safe. Here are his credentionals

UL Electrical Council, a member of the NFPA, and a certified instructor for the State of Blah Electrical Safety Instructor training classes
Executive Board of the Ohio Chapter of the International Association of Electrical Inspectors (IAEI
President of the local Division IAEI 

Anyhow, he said look at this below first again

025 Feeders.

(10) NEC 680.25(A) is amended to read: A feeder between the service equipment and the remote panelboard is permitted to run in flexible metal conduit, an *approved cable assembly *that includes an equipment grounding conductor within its outer sheath (the equipment grounding conductor must comply with NEC 250.24 (A)(5)), rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit, rigid polyvinyl chloride conduit, reinforced thermosetting resin conduit, electrical metallic tubing (when installed on or within a building or crawl space), and electrical nonmetallic tubing (when installed within a building or crawl space). Aluminum conduit is not permitted.

He said SER is an approved cable assembly. If in doubt read below

CONSTRUCTION
Southwire Type SE cable is constructed with sunlight resistant Type XHHW-2 conductors or Type THHN/THWN conductors.
Aluminum conductors are AlumaFlex TM AA-8000 series aluminum alloy, compact stranded. Southwire Type SE, Style *SER
cable assembly* plus reinforcement tape are jacketed with gray sunlight resistant polyvinyl chloride (PVC). Available as 2
conductor (2 insulated phase conductors, bare ground), 3 conductor (2 insulated phase conductors, insulated neutral, bare
equipment ground), or 4 conductor (3 insulated phase conductors, insulated neutral, bare equipment ground).Southwire Type
SE, Style U Cable assembly plus an overall concentrically applied neutral and reinforcement tape are *jacketed* with gray

He also said 680.25 for Feeders does NOT apply since it is only for part 2 (Pool equiptment). He said a spa outside with no pool is NOT pool equiptment. Therefore, the rules don't apply

I'm just saying what he said. Is he right or wrong ??
sunlight resistant *polyvinyl chloride (PVC)*.

Therefore, in the above application "He" says you can use SER outside as a feeder to a spa box or a sub-panel with bare ground. 

Cliff Notes: SER is allowed outside with bare ground to Spa Box ?? 

Comments


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> ..........(10) NEC 680.25(A) is *amended* to read:.........
> 
> Comments


Well, gee whiz! I guess an AHJ can locally amend the NEC to say whatever they want it to say. As for the rest of us, we can't use that amendment.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*This*

What about this comment he made. Do you agree or disagree ??

He also said 680.25 for Feeders does NOT apply since it is only for part 2 (Pool equiptment). He said a spa outside with no pool is NOT pool equiptment. Therefore, the rules don't apply to feeders to a spa box 


??


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> What about this comment he made. Do you agree or disagree ??
> 
> He also said 680.25 for Feeders does NOT apply since it is only for part 2 (Pool equiptment). He said a spa outside with no pool is NOT pool equiptment. Therefore, the rules don't apply to feeders to a spa box
> 
> ...



:whistling2:



> 680.42 Outdoor Installations. A spa or hot tub installed outdoors
> shall comply with the provisions of Parts I and II of this
> article, except as permitted in 680.42(A) and (B), that would
> otherwise apply to pools installed outdoors.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't feed the Troll​


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Don't feed the Troll​



Better go bet those lucky 7's to day...:thumbup::laughing:


BBQ 
Hell ain't a bad place

 

Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: New England
Posts: 7,777..:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Ok. I'll call him and tell him you guys said he is wrong on 2nd part, but, locally since we have been amended you can run SER to spa box with bare ground here because of this 

(10) NEC 680.25(A) is amended to read: A feeder between the service equipment and the remote panelboard is permitted to run in flexible metal conduit, an *approved cable assembly* that includes an *equipment grounding conductor within its outer sheath* (the equipment grounding conductor must comply with NEC 250.24 (A)(5)), rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, liquidtight flexible nonmetallic conduit, rigid polyvinyl chloride conduit, reinforced thermosetting resin conduit, electrical metallic tubing (when installed on or within a building or crawl space), and electrical nonmetallic tubing (when installed within a building or crawl space). Aluminum conduit is not permitted.

The End


----------

